# I hate seeing my rhom like this



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

heres a quick vid









http://www.youtube.com/w/?v=cSNlnFyAiwg


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

you suck at the internet


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> you suck at the internet


Have patience my friend!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> you suck at the internet


Have patience my friend!
[/quote]

Never!









I'm just messing, he IMs me saying check out this vid and doesn't have it up.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'll be back in couple of days to recheck this thread.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

balla' skills suck


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Please do not torment one of the members by saying he has no skills. You forgot to put the s after "balla' " so you really have no room to talk about skills.







lol just kidding


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

man now my rhom is all alone.. fish was originally like 6.2 inches


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Icemann said:


> Please not torment one of the members by saying he has no skills. You forgot to put the s after "balla' " so you really have no room to talk about skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice broken english,lol just kidding


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Icemann said:


> Please do not torment one of the members by saying he has no skills. You forgot to put the s after "balla' " so you really have no room to talk about skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and do you know any of us ?

Didnt think so , so just STFU ...









Dam Newbies , yeah I said it , Newbies , get a friggen clue.

Oh yeah , instead of opening your hole here , why not get a better job and get your fish an adequate tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Please do not torment one of the members by saying he has no skills. You forgot to put the s after "balla' " so you really have no room to talk about skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and do you know any of us ?

Didnt think so , so just STFU ...









Dam Newbies , yeah I said it , Newbies , get a friggen clue.

Oh yeah , instead of opening your hole here , why not get a better job and get your fish an adequate tank








[/quote]


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Icemann said:


> Please do not torment one of the members by saying he has no skills. You forgot to put the s after "balla' " so you really have no room to talk about skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please Keep your Newbie Comments to yourSelf they all know one another.
Have a Nice Day


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

RB,
LOL... Great song and holy sh*t that poor sev got owned


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm lost as to why you hate "seeing your rhom like this"?

Either way, that sev was probably a tasty snack.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

sarcasm... cause he doesnt have friends anymore.......................

basically all building up to a live feeding vid.. for J2


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> I'm lost as to why you hate "seeing your rhom like this"?


I asked the same thing :laugh:


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I'm lost as to why you hate "seeing your rhom like this"?


I asked the same thing :laugh:
[/quote]

I too am confused...

I would not mind seing him like that over at my crib


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your rhom is really looking nice truballa!


AKSkirmish said:


> Please do not torment one of the members by saying he has no skills. You forgot to put the s after "balla' " so you really have no room to talk about skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and do you know any of us ?

Didnt think so , so just STFU ...









Dam Newbies , yeah I said it , Newbies , get a friggen clue.

Oh yeah , instead of opening your hole here , why not get a better job and get your fish an adequate tank








[/quote]
















[/quote]
What the hell is up with bashing on new members? Is that supposed to be good for the site? Im sure it looks great to people that are thinking about joining


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> What the hell is up with bashing on new members? Is that supposed to be good for the site? Im sure it looks great to people that are thinking about joining





> Please do not torment one of the members by saying he has no skills. You forgot to put the s after "balla' " so you really have no room to talk about skills. lol just kidding


If they are gonna open themselves up for it , than thats on them.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHA perfect song and video man lol he killed his friend







look at the size of that bite tho!!!!!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA perfect song and video man lol he killed his friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY SOMEONE UNDERSTANDS!!!!! yeah it was a big bite







.. looks like he took two bites but they were overlapping so the radius cant really be seen







but its a HUGE bite


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Im sorry is I came across the wrong way. I was only kidding, and I thought I made that clear. Sorry it is my fault, I started it. It was all in good fun. Also I would like to think that we are all trying to help each other out on this great web site. And last my Sanchezi is perfectly at home in his 20 gallon long. He is only about 4 inches, and I do plan to upgrade soon. I did alot of research on this matter, and was informed that it is really about the footprint of the tank. Sorry that I wronged you Mr. Harley I was only joking. I hope that we can resolve this issue, and some day I would like to be a contributing member of this site. 
Thanks,
Icemann









Also sorry truballa for taking away your thunder, I really didnt mean to. That was a great video, I enjoyed the sarcasm. Im looking forward to the feeding video!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Rb bring him here with his other lonely buddy lool


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Icemann said:


> Im sorry is I came across the wrong way. I was only kidding, and I thought I made that clear. Sorry it is my fault, I started it. It was all in good fun. Also I would like to think that we are all trying to help each other out on this great web site. And last my Sanchezi is perfectly at home in his 20 gallon long. He is only about 4 inches, and I do plan to upgrade soon. I did alot of research on this matter, and was informed that it is really about the footprint of the tank. Sorry that I wronged you Mr. Harley I was only joking. I hope that we can resolve this issue, and some day I would like to be a contributing member of this site.
> Thanks,
> Icemann
> 
> ...


Issue has been resolved , have a good evening


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Rb bring him here with his other lonely buddy lool


NEVER!!!
1


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

Im a Fishidiot..... What kind of Ex-Roommate did you Rhom have??

(Note: Serves him right for stealing the Remote to the T.V., I would've kill my roommate too)


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

severums which are a form of cichlids


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice music, but video needed more action. I need the rhom to jump out of the tank, attack someone in the room and jump back in the tank. Now that would be a video!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> I need the rhom to jump out of the tank, attack someone in the room and jump back in the tank. Now that would be a video!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> sarcasm... cause he doesnt have friends anymore.......................
> 
> *basically all building up to a live feeding vid.. for J2*












I can't wait man...That Rhom is vicious...What are your plans for the video?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

maybe a black pacu.. not sure im still thinking.. i want to give him more time to adjust to the tank.. he is still adjusting believe it or not so its basically a waiting game


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

that fish gives me goosebumps..nice vid man!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that sucks


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Poor Sev. But hey it was to be expected. lol. Still sux to lose a fish. Looking forward to the feeding vid. BTW awesome rhom.

Trystan


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Poor fish... so lonely... are you planning to get him another tank mate tho?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> Poor fish... so lonely... are you planning to get him another tank mate tho?


Doubtful. RB traded the rhom for 4x large terns.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Poor fish... so lonely... are you planning to get him another tank mate tho?


Doubtful. RB traded the rhom for 4x large terns.
[/quote]

fo shizzle. the new owner has him in a 8ft 200 gal tank.. he likes it a lot more than my 100 gal for sure.. i think hes gonna try sum tetras.. but this guy doesnt like tank mates


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:laugh: perfect song for the video


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Should get him a huge shoal of EXOS.
That would be nice in that 200 long.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome rhom truballa. Nice video as well. When are we expecting this other video of yours?


----------

